# Pieaxanthic



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

This is obviously a piebald x axanthic cross and i just wondered if someone could draw me a punnet sqaure for one..
Thanks, Ryan


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

You'd get:

*Pp Xx* (Normal het Pied and Axanthic).

That's because a Pied is *pp XX* and an Axanthic would be *PP xx*.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

for a pieanthic (of waht ever they wanna call it).

You'd ideally need;
Pied het axanthic x axanthic het pied. (obviously both the same strain of axanthic, be it snake keeper or VPI)

or!

100% double het x 100% double het

Basicly, its the old "double recessive problem" where by, it takes an age to breed them to result in a combo visual....


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

ye just interested because they look awesome.

Every1 hates double recessives. I'd imagine they are out of reach of most apart from the large American 'Hatchling factories'

Ryan


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

wether they are in the american "factories" or not. they have as much chance of produing a 1 in 16 snake as the next person

the only reason the americans have so dbl recessive snakes, is because they are far more advanced than us, they breed hte recessive's then breed the recessives together.

its not like they wave a magic wand and say, ok so ill take 2 piexanthics in this clutch, and they appear, they maybe have 3 or 4 clutches of them but thats besides the point.


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

> wether they are in the american "factories" or not. they have as much chance of produing a 1 in 16 snake as the next person
> 
> the only reason the americans have so dbl recessive snakes, is because they are far more advanced than us, they breed hte recessive's then breed the recessives together.
> 
> its not like they wave a magic wand and say, ok so ill take 2 piexanthics in this clutch, and they appear, they maybe have 3 or 4 clutches of them but thats besides the point.


Exactly. The USA has more breeders with more space to house more animals. No magic wand; they just have the odds stacked in their favour compared to the average UK breeder.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I love Recessives, and besides, it's why they call them projects!

I'll be having some fun with my Double Hets in 2-3 years!


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

essexchondro said:


> Exactly. The USA has more breeders with more space to house more animals. No magic wand; they just have the odds stacked in their favour compared to the average UK breeder.


ok so say i breed

pied x lavender albino - i hatched out 1.3 dbl hets

i then raise them up for 2 or 3 years and breed them

i will then potentially have 3 clutches of dbl hets, the same ammount as any of the big breeders (im taking RDR as an example) and have just the same ammount of chance at getting the dreamsicle (ralph ended up with 3 out of 3 clutches in '05)

this is just an EXAMPLE, i dont have the animals to try this project

bexie


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

> ok so say i breed
> 
> pied x lavender albino - i hatched out 1.3 dbl hets
> 
> ...


And that's my point. They have more "ingredients" to work with so its no surprise they hit the jackpot sooner. Statistically, the odds are the same _within_ each pairing...but you've got to have the pairing in the first place!


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

I love recessives, hoping to pair up my first double hets next year as well as produce 3 more kinds of double hets and it all goes mad the year after that. Ive taken it all a bit far tho, ill be working with a 1 in 72 chance in a few years hopefully :lol2:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

meh, snow cornsnakes are double recessive, nothing special! 

........sorry!!! i know you can't really compare corns to royals  
I think the Americans have more 'luck' because there seems to be more 'big' professional breeders over there who have the amount of founding stock required to produce so many double homzygous animals.


----------

